# [SOLVED] Unable to Associate pps files to PowerPoint



## DannMan (Oct 31, 2009)

I just upgraded Office 2003 to 2007 and find that I am unable to associate .pps files with Powerpoint 2007. I can open the files if I first open PowerPoint and then open the files, but I cannot open using the file icon. 

I am using Windows 7, and the usual way via to associate programs: control panel>default programs>associate a file does not work. When I go to change the association, PowerPoint is not an available pick. When I browse to the Powerpoint exe file in office12 folder, it will not take. Nothing happens.

I have tried right clicking and using "open with". Curiously, PowerPoint is not an option, and when I browse for another program I get into the same unsuccessful loop as using Control panel.

Any thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Unable to Associate pps files to PowerPoint*

Try these steps to open a PPS file in Windows 7.

1. Click Start, type regedit.exe and press ENTER

2. Navigate to the following branch: 

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT \ PowerPointViewer.SlideShow.11 \ shell \ Show

3. Right-click Show and click Rename

4. Type the word Open so that Show is replaced by Open

5. If you have PowerPoint Viewer 2007 installed, repeat the above steps in this key, as well:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT \ PowerPointViewer.SlideShow.12 \ shell \ Show

6. After changing Show to Open, close Registry Editor window.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DannMan (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Unable to Associate pps files to PowerPoint*

Thanks pcs365_13.
However, I don't have a shell/show but I do have a shell/Save As. Should I change the "Save As"?

Also, I don't have PowerPointViewer.SlideShow.12 in the registry.


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Unable to Associate pps files to PowerPoint*



DannMan said:


> Thanks pcs365_13.
> However, I don't have a shell/show but I do have a shell/Save As. Should I change the "Save As"?


No don't change it, you can create one. 



> Also, I don't have PowerPointViewer.SlideShow.12 in the registry.


If you don't have PowerPointViewer.SlideShow.12 that means Office 2007 is not installed properlly. Can you try uninstall it and run a CCleaner to delete the temporary files and registry entries. Restartr your computer. Now do a clean install of MS Office 2007.


----------



## DannMan (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Unable to Associate pps files to PowerPoint*

Thanks pcs365_13,

I'll try uninstalling and running CCleaner and reinstall later.

In the mean time, I located the following solution in another forum that works. Looks like I'll need to learn more about the registry, maybe thru wikipedia.

This worked:
*************
"Xandragnis wrote:
After playing around a lil I think I've figured it out.. [for me at least..]
The program that you're pointing to isn't registered correctly.
In regedit: Navigate to Computer\HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Applications and find your .exe name. 
Navigate under its name to shell>open>command. In the Default change its location to the actual location of the executable, hit okay and then try and reassociate the file type as you normally would.
Let me know if that doesn't seem to work."
************
The Default value had been set to "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\POWERPNT.EXE" " %1". I made the change to ..\OFFICE12\.. then closed REGEDIT and then Microsoft Office PowerPoint appeared in the Recommended Programs list when I used "Open With."

ps. btw, It is recommended to back up the registry before modifying it for safety.
Thanks again pcs365_13 for your help!


----------

